# deluge port broken



## om (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi the deluge port does not work for me anymore for the past week or two. I installed the latest deluge-1.1.9_5,1 and all of my ports are up to date. When I run deluge, I get the gtk tooltop error and deluge opens with a blank grey background. I have to kill the process to close deluge. Is anyone else having this problem? Please don't say "deluge never works on freebsd so install it from source." The deluge port has worked fine for me for awhile. 


```
# uname -a
FreeBSD *** 8.0-RELEASE-p3 FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE-p3 #0: Tue May 25 20:54:11 UTC 2010     [email]root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```


```
# pkg_info |grep -i libtorrent
libtorrent-0.12.6_1 BitTorrent Library written in C++
libtorrent-rasterbar-0.14.10 A C++ library implementing a BitTorrent client
```


```
# deluge --loglevel=debug --logfile=log
1.1.9
/usr/local/lib/python2.6/site-packages/deluge/ui/gtkui/statusbar.py:109: DeprecationWarning: Use the new widget gtk.Tooltip
  self.tooltips = gtk.Tooltips()
```


```
# cat ~/.config/deluge/deluged.log 
[ERROR   ] 20:42:19 main:207 No module named libtorrent
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.6/site-packages/deluge/main.py", line 204, in start_daemon
    Daemon(options, args)
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.6/site-packages/deluge/core/daemon.py", line 54, in __init__
    from deluge.core.core import Core
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.6/site-packages/deluge/core/core.py", line 57, in <module>
    import libtorrent as lt
ImportError: No module named libtorrent
```


```
# cat log 
[INFO    ] 20:42:18 main:117 Deluge ui 1.1.9
[DEBUG   ] 20:42:18 main:118 options: {'loglevel': 'debug', 'default_ui': None, 'args': None, 'quiet': False, 'ui': None, 'logfile': 'yar', 'config': None}
[DEBUG   ] 20:42:18 main:119 args: []
[DEBUG   ] 20:42:18 main:120 ui_args: []
[INFO    ] 20:42:18 main:123 Starting ui..
[DEBUG   ] 20:42:18 ui:47 UI init..
[DEBUG   ] 20:42:18 configmanager:91 Getting config 'ui.conf'
[WARNING ] 20:42:18 config:251 Unable to load config file: /root/.config/deluge/ui.conf
[DEBUG   ] 20:42:18 config:253 Config /root/.config/deluge/ui.conf loaded: {'default_ui': 'gtk'}
[WARNING ] 20:42:18 config:272 Unable to open config file: /root/.config/deluge/ui.conf
[DEBUG   ] 20:42:18 config:278 Saving new config file /root/.config/deluge/ui.conf.new
[DEBUG   ] 20:42:18 config:290 Backing up old config file to /root/.config/deluge/ui.conf~
[ERROR   ] 20:42:18 config:293 Error backing up old config..
[DEBUG   ] 20:42:18 config:298 Moving new config file /root/.config/deluge/ui.conf.new to /root/.config/deluge/ui.conf..
[INFO    ] 20:42:18 ui:64 Starting GtkUI..
[DEBUG   ] 20:42:19 client:113 CoreProxy init..
[DEBUG   ] 20:42:19 configmanager:91 Getting config 'gtkui.conf'
[WARNING ] 20:42:19 config:251 Unable to load config file: /root/.config/deluge/gtkui.conf
[DEBUG   ] 20:42:19 config:253 Config /root/.config/deluge/gtkui.conf loaded: {'close_to_tray': True, 'ntf_sound_path': '/root', 
'window_width': 640, 'default_load_path': None, 'window_y_pos': 0, 'ntf_email': False, 'tray_upload_speed_list': [5.0, 10.0, 30.0, 80.0, 
100.0], 'show_statusbar': True, 'ntf_popup': False, 'ntf_pass': '', 'show_sidebar': True, 'autoconnect_host_uri': None, 'window_maximized': 
False, 'enable_system_tray': True, 'tray_download_speed_list': [5.0, 10.0, 30.0, 80.0, 300.0], 'show_connection_manager_on_start': True, 
'lock_tray': False, 'ntf_sound': False, 'tray_password': '', 'focus_add_dialog': True, 'ntf_server': '', 'start_in_tray': False, 
'ntf_tray_blink': True, 'autoadd_queued': False, 'classic_mode': True, 'window_pane_position': -1, 'enabled_plugins': [], 'show_rate_in_title': 
False, 'autoadd_enable': False, 'ntf_username': '', 'interactive_add': True, 'sidebar_show_zero': False, 'window_x_pos': 0, 'window_height': 
480, 'ntf_security': None, 'connection_limit_list': [50, 100, 200, 300, 500], 'sidebar_position': 170, 'autoconnect': False, 
'choose_directory_dialog_path': '/root', 'sidebar_show_trackers': True, 'autostart_localhost': False, 'show_toolbar': True, 'autoadd_location': 
'', 'config_location': '/root/.config/deluge', 'ntf_email_add': '', 'signal_port': 40000}
[DEBUG   ] 20:42:19 gtkui:180 retcode: 0
[DEBUG   ] 20:42:19 component:106 Registered QueuedTorrents with ComponentRegistry..
[DEBUG   ] 20:42:19 configmanager:91 Getting config 'gtkui.conf'
[DEBUG   ] 20:42:19 component:106 Registered IPCInterface with ComponentRegistry..
[DEBUG   ] 20:42:19 component:106 Registered DbusInterface with ComponentRegistry..
[DEBUG   ] 20:42:19 ipcinterface:87 Processing args from other process: []
[DEBUG   ] 20:42:19 ipcinterface:90 Not connected to host.. Adding to queue.
[INFO    ] 20:42:19 dbusinterface:88 Registering with DBUS..
[DEBUG   ] 20:42:19 component:106 Registered Signals with ComponentRegistry..
[DEBUG   ] 20:42:19 signalreceiver:56 SignalReceiver init..
[DEBUG   ] 20:42:19 configmanager:91 Getting config 'gtkui.conf'
[DEBUG   ] 20:42:19 config:135 Setting 'signal_port' to 49794 of <type 'int'>
[WARNING ] 20:42:19 config:272 Unable to open config file: /root/.config/deluge/gtkui.conf
[DEBUG   ] 20:42:19 config:278 Saving new config file /root/.config/deluge/gtkui.conf.new
[DEBUG   ] 20:42:19 config:290 Backing up old config file to /root/.config/deluge/gtkui.conf~
[ERROR   ] 20:42:19 config:293 Error backing up old config..
[DEBUG   ] 20:42:19 config:298 Moving new config file /root/.config/deluge/gtkui.conf.new to /root/.config/deluge/gtkui.conf..
[DEBUG   ] 20:42:19 component:106 Registered MainWindow with ComponentRegistry..
[DEBUG   ] 20:42:19 configmanager:91 Getting config 'gtkui.conf'
[DEBUG   ] 20:42:19 config:212 Registering function for show_rate_in_title key..
[DEBUG   ] 20:42:19 mainwindow:92 Showing window
[DEBUG   ] 20:42:19 config:135 Setting 'window_pane_position' to 117 of <type 'int'>
[DEBUG   ] 20:42:19 menubar:54 MenuBar init..
[DEBUG   ] 20:42:19 component:106 Registered MenuBar with ComponentRegistry..
[DEBUG   ] 20:42:19 configmanager:91 Getting config 'gtkui.conf'
[DEBUG   ] 20:42:19 component:106 Registered ToolBar with ComponentRegistry..
[DEBUG   ] 20:42:19 toolbar:52 ToolBar Init..
[DEBUG   ] 20:42:19 configmanager:91 Getting config 'gtkui.conf'
[DEBUG   ] 20:42:19 component:106 Registered TorrentView with ComponentRegistry..
[DEBUG   ] 20:42:19 listview:137 ListView initialized..
[DEBUG   ] 20:42:19 listview:236 Loading ListView state file: torrentview.state
[WARNING ] 20:42:19 listview:241 Unable to load state file: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/root/.config/deluge/torrentview.state'
[DEBUG   ] 20:42:19 torrentview:130 TorrentView Init..
[DEBUG   ] 20:42:19 component:106 Registered TorrentDetails with ComponentRegistry..
[DEBUG   ] 20:42:19 torrentdetails:411 Loading TorrentDetails state file: tabs.state
[WARNING ] 20:42:19 torrentdetails:416 Unable to load state file: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/root/.config/deluge/tabs.state'
[DEBUG   ] 20:42:19 torrentdetails:70 parent: None
[DEBUG   ] 20:42:19 torrentdetails:70 parent: None
[DEBUG   ] 20:42:19 files_tab:251 Loading FilesTab state file: files_tab.state
[WARNING ] 20:42:19 files_tab:256 Unable to load state file: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/root/.config/deluge/files_tab.state'
[DEBUG   ] 20:42:19 torrentdetails:70 parent: None
[DEBUG   ] 20:42:19 peers_tab:205 Loading PeersTab state file: peers_tab.state
[WARNING ] 20:42:19 peers_tab:210 Unable to load state file: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/root/.config/deluge/peers_tab.state'
[DEBUG   ] 20:42:19 torrentdetails:70 parent: None
[DEBUG   ] 20:42:19 torrentdetails:70 parent: None
[DEBUG   ] 20:42:19 component:106 Registered SideBar with ComponentRegistry..
[DEBUG   ] 20:42:19 configmanager:91 Getting config 'gtkui.conf'
[DEBUG   ] 20:42:19 component:106 Registered FilterTreeView with ComponentRegistry..
[DEBUG   ] 20:42:19 configmanager:91 Getting config 'gtkui.conf'
[DEBUG   ] 20:42:19 sidebar:86 add tab:filters
[DEBUG   ] 20:42:19 filtertreeview:270 nothing selected
[DEBUG   ] 20:42:19 component:106 Registered Preferences with ComponentRegistry..
[DEBUG   ] 20:42:19 configmanager:91 Getting config 'gtkui.conf'
[DEBUG   ] 20:42:19 component:106 Registered SystemTray with ComponentRegistry..
[DEBUG   ] 20:42:19 configmanager:91 Getting config 'gtkui.conf'
[DEBUG   ] 20:42:19 config:212 Registering function for enable_system_tray key..
[DEBUG   ] 20:42:19 systemtray:81 Enabling the system tray icon..
[DEBUG   ] 20:42:19 component:106 Registered StatusBar with ComponentRegistry..
[DEBUG   ] 20:42:19 configmanager:91 Getting config 'gtkui.conf'
[DEBUG   ] 20:42:19 component:106 Registered AddTorrentDialog with ComponentRegistry..
[DEBUG   ] 20:42:19 coreconfig:44 CoreConfig init..
[DEBUG   ] 20:42:19 component:106 Registered CoreConfig with ComponentRegistry..
[DEBUG   ] 20:42:19 component:106 Registered PluginManager with ComponentRegistry..
[DEBUG   ] 20:42:19 configmanager:91 Getting config 'gtkui.conf'
[DEBUG   ] 20:42:19 pluginmanagerbase:64 Plugin manager init..
[DEBUG   ] 20:42:19 configmanager:91 Getting config 'gtkui.conf'
[DEBUG   ] 20:42:19 pluginmanagerbase:115 Found plugin: Blocklist 1.0
[DEBUG   ] 20:42:19 pluginmanagerbase:115 Found plugin: Label 0.1
[DEBUG   ] 20:42:19 component:106 Registered ConnectionManager with ComponentRegistry..
[DEBUG   ] 20:42:19 configmanager:91 Getting config 'hostlist.conf.1.1'
[WARNING ] 20:42:19 config:251 Unable to load config file: /root/.config/deluge/hostlist.conf.1.1
[DEBUG   ] 20:42:19 config:253 Config /root/.config/deluge/hostlist.conf.1.1 loaded: {'hosts': ['http://127.0.0.1:58846']}
[DEBUG   ] 20:42:19 configmanager:91 Getting config 'gtkui.conf'
[INFO    ] 20:42:19 connectionmanager:490 Starting localhost:58846 daemon..
```


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jun 15, 2010)

Maybe you could try another bittorent client
I use net-p2p/transmission-gtk2


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 15, 2010)

What's with all the /root/.config.. ? You're not running a chatty protocol like bittorrent under root privileges, are you?


----------



## roddierod (Jun 15, 2010)

Deluge used to run great, but I also have been having problems with the new port, but my problems is different. If you download the source you're going to get the same error. There is a libtorrent source include with the source from the deluge site - but i could not get that to build - I forget the error.

You can try:

```
pkg_add -rf deluge
```
which will install the last package, it installs fine - but for me does not work. It never connects to the daemon although the daemon is running it requests all connections.

As sk8harddiefast suggests, you can try transmission it is a fine fall back but deluge is a better client - IMO, but transmission should meet your needs till you can get the port working.


----------



## om (Jun 15, 2010)

I never use deluge as root. I was just curious and wanted to see if it was a permissions problem.

I don't want to use the deluge package since it uses an older perl. I am temporarily using transmission, but I still want to use deluge.


----------



## om (Jun 15, 2010)

My friend just got this response from  a port maintainer:



> I am using deluge 1.3.0 RC1. I have ports ready for this but I cannot commit them until
> 
> http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=144337
> 
> is committed.


----------



## om (Dec 8, 2010)

Is deluge broken again?

When I reinstall deluge I get a Segmentation fault: 11 error

Can anyone run deluge after reinstalling it?


----------



## om (Dec 21, 2010)

bump

I can't be the only one who uses (used) deluge here.


----------



## roddierod (Dec 22, 2010)

I use it but because of all the build problems, I have installed the last package and placed deluge in my PKG_HOLD list so it does not unpdate.


----------



## om (Dec 23, 2010)

I am trying to confirm if you deluge is broken if you install the latest port.


----------



## roddierod (Dec 23, 2010)

yes


----------



## EasyTarget (Jan 10, 2011)

Just FYI: Last Tuesday (just before the port was marked as broken again..) I manually deinstalled deluge and all it's related stuff (eg: *libtorrent*, *boost*) from my system.. then reistalled deluge from ports (cd /usr/ports/net-p2p/deluge ; make install) and let it bring in all the boost and libtorrent stuff it needed.
It built and runs with no apparent errors..

Since then libtorrent-rastabar has been updated, I applied that update and deluge is -still- running perfectly. 
Yet the port is marked as broken and I see lots of others reporting problems with it.. So I guess YMMV,


----------



## dulemars (Feb 27, 2011)

Agree, I just removed BROKEN line from deluge's Makefile, and it installed without any problems and works perfectly. Why is it still marked broken, I ask?:\


----------



## EasyTarget (Mar 28, 2011)

I wish I had more time to investigate this; I just upped my system over the weekend (to FreeBSD 7.4 and Python 2.7)

Deluge itself installed and runs just fine once I'd removed the 'Broken' flag from the Makefile.

I did have a build failure initially, and needed to manually deinstall net-p2p/libtorrent-rasterbar-15-python before restarting the deluge build. But I wonder if that was an artefact of the python upgrade, rather than a specific Deluge problem.

I've emailed the maintainer and will see if we can get this resolved. Maybe this is just a FreeBSD 8 problem?


----------



## dusty_fox (Apr 21, 2011)

I just wanted to add that Deluge compiled and runs fine here.  I did not actually add a torrent though.

On the off-chance that anyone gets a crash when adding a torrent, disable classic mode.


----------



## om (Apr 28, 2011)

Deluge works fine now. I don't know why it's still marked as broken.


----------

